# Engineers Australia -Washington accord



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm starting my journey to apply for my Australian PR! Started last night submitting my documents to EA and u have got few questions! 

1. Ive graduated from a university in the UAE which is ABET accredited and was told via email and phone call with EA that I may apply for Washington accord! UAE isn't part of the signatory countries so was wondering how that works! Is it because my university is ABET accredited (US)? 

2. Another question I didn't apply for the relevant skilled employment since I've only got 2 and half years experience. I need 3 years min to gain points for work experience! Can I then later apply for relevant skilled employment? Or I should just do it via diac (once I submit my eoi?) 

Thanks all for your help


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone please help


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

May someone help please?


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

farishkj said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm starting my journey to apply for my Australian PR! Started last night submitting my documents to EA and u have got few questions!
> 
> ...


Heloo

I'm not sure how the accreditation would work, but if EA has told you that its fine, then go ahead with the recognized form. I studied in UAE as well (BITS, Pilani- Dubai), but since it was an indian uni, i did the non-recognized way writing CDRs.

As for work experience, I don't have much of a clue. Like you I only have 2.5 years experience, but i was able to gain 65 points without claiming work ex, so didn't need it. It's probably you could again ask EA about.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

chrisvar said:


> Heloo I'm not sure how the accreditation would work, but if EA has told you that its fine, then go ahead with the recognized form. I studied in UAE as well (BITS, Pilani- Dubai), but since it was an indian uni, i did the non-recognized way writing CDRs. As for work experience, I don't have much of a clue. Like you I only have 2.5 years experience, but i was able to gain 65 points without claiming work ex, so didn't need it. It's probably you could again ask EA about.


Thanks chrisvar! How did you claim 65? You got 8 on ielts?


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

farishkj said:


> Thanks chrisvar! How did you claim 65? You got 8 on ielts?


Yea I got 9


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on the institution that issued the qualification.

If the qualification is issued by a university recognised and chartered in a country signatory to the Washington accord, you should be covered.


----------



## farishkj (Aug 20, 2014)

twister292 said:


> It depends on the institution that issued the qualification. If the qualification is issued by a university recognised and chartered in a country signatory to the Washington accord, you should be covered.


Thank you twister, it is recognized by ABET which is The USA! I thought they meant you had to complete in a school situated on one of the signatory countries! Guess I understood wrong


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bumping this thread as i got a different answer from EA as opposed to OP's. They informed me that if your university is accredited by another signatory other than your home/national signatory, it is not recognised under the Washington Accord agreement.

My university is one of the most prestigious schools (Istanbul Technical University) in Turkey and it is accredited by ABET (USA) for the last 15 years. A Turkish signatory was found (by the help of my university's officials, i might add) and started to give accreditations under the name of Washington Accord in 2011, and my university did not need to apply them since they are already accredited by ABET. But under the rules of Washington Accord, they are not recognised which is quite absurd when lesser universities in my country is recognized.

To sum it up, OP say his UAE qualifications are accredited by ABET and EA recognised the program under Washington Accord which contradicts the answer that I got from EA which they clearly stated that your qualifications must be accredited by your home signatory (if there is one). 

I hope OP reads this and clarifies this or I would appreciate if there is anyone here ;who has the same situation and got recognised by Washington Accord despite what they say; could answer this topic.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am waiting for an answer for lugia1's question too. I have a degree from the UAE that is ABET accredited, and based on it I was granted the 476 visa which considered my degree is recognised. Now I have applied for EA assessment under the Washington accord as a first step to PR here in Oz. After intensive reading on the ABET and International Engineering Alliance website, all info seems to be pointing out the that institution must be within their national jurisdiction? 

Very confused right now.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

alij382 said:


> I am waiting for an answer for lugia1's question too. I have a degree from the UAE that is ABET accredited, and based on it I was granted the 476 visa which considered my degree is recognised. Now I have applied for EA assessment under the Washington accord as a first step to PR here in Oz. After intensive reading on the ABET and International Engineering Alliance website, all info seems to be pointing out the that institution must be within their national jurisdiction?
> 
> Very confused right now.


They changed the system and started to follow IEA procedure since October 2014. Before that date, qualifications accredited by signatories outside their country was recognized under Washington Accord. However, since that date that is not the case anymore. Qualifications that are accredited by signatories outside their country is not eligible for Washington Accord anymore. So you will need to apply through CDR pathway. 

Unfortunately this is a very frustating and unfair rule which does not make any sense. More annoying thing is that If I had decided to apply a year ago, I was going to be able to apply through Washington Accord. I tried to convince EA by writing everything regards to my university's situation but they don't listen. People who graduated from universities which are not accredited by their home signatories must apply through CDR pathway as it seems from now on


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> They changed the system and started to follow IEA procedure since October 2014. Before that date, qualifications accredited by signatories outside their country was recognized under Washington Accord. However, since that date that is not the case anymore. Qualifications that are accredited by signatories outside their country is not eligible for Washington Accord anymore. So you will need to apply through CDR pathway.
> 
> Unfortunately this is a very frustating and unfair rule which does not make any sense. More annoying thing is that If I had decided to apply a year ago, I was going to be able to apply through Washington Accord. I tried to convince EA by writing everything regards to my university's situation but they don't listen. People who graduated from universities which are not accredited by their home signatories must apply through CDR pathway as it seems from now on


But in that case I wouldn't have been granted the 476 visa. Since my institution was considered recognised by the Washington Accord by DIBP for the purposes of this visa. It's inconsistent


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

alij382 said:


> But in that case I wouldn't have been granted the 476 visa. Since my institution was considered recognised by the Washington Accord by DIBP for the purposes of this visa. It's inconsistent


I know. But DIBP and EA are separate organizations and they have different procedures, they are not related to each other. As I said, EA was recognising these qualifications before October 2014 anyway but after that date they decide to update their policy and adhere with IEA regulations.


----------



## alij382 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, if that's the case then that is terrible news. I have already applied and paid for the assessment through the Washington accord. Would be I able to change the assessment path now? Or do I have to pay $360 again?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

alij382 said:


> Well, if that's the case then that is terrible news. I have already applied and paid for the assessment through the Washington accord. Would be I able to change the assessment path now? Or do I have to pay $360 again?


CDR pathway is more expensive than Washington Accord, something around 635 AUD as far as I could remember. I suppose you would only need to pay that extra fee and just upload your documents related to CDR application . I suggest you contact EA and explain your situation or maybe wait for them to contact you depending when you applied exactly.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

i All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------

